# Massachusetts Officer Disciplined For Off-Duty Road Rage



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*SUE REINERT*
_The Patriot Ledger (Quincy, MA)_










The Patriot Ledger A Milton police officer accused of assaulting a Weymouth man after a traffic accident in March has been disciplined, police said.

Officer Lawrence Lundrigan also reportedly agreed to pay $25,000 to the driver, Robert Griffin, if Griffin drops an application for criminal charges against him.

Griffin, 20, said Lundrigan beat him without provocation after a March 27 accident involving Griffin's car and Lundrigan's pickup truck. Lundrigan was not on duty at the time. Griffin said he rolled his window down when Lundrigan, wearing a sweatshirt with what looked like print of a Milton police badge, approached the car. He said Lundrigan reached in, unlocked the car door, then "ripped" him out of the car, threw him to the ground and hit him.

Lundrigan refused comment.

Milton officials said yesterday that the town did not pay anything to Griffin, but the police department did discipline Lundrigan.

Deputy Police Chief Paul Nolan declined to say what action was taken. The department has a policy of not disclosing specific disciplinary actions against officers, he said.

Lundrigan was not working yesterday and could not be reached.

Details of the settlement came from Griffin's mother, Sheryl Burns of Weymouth. She said Lundrigan agreed to pay $25,000 at a hearing in Quincy District Court on Griffin's application for a criminal complaint.

In return for the payment, Griffin dropped his application, Burns said.

A clerk at the court confirmed yesterday that the Monday hearing was held and said no complaint was issued.

Quincy lawyer Gerald T. Murphy, would say only that the case was resolved "for the good of all concerned." Sue Reinert may be reached at [email protected].

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------

